# The Good Old Days



## MrFSS (Sep 6, 2008)

I collect old railroad related postcards when I can. I have come across some that are rather interesting.

I saw these the other day looking at a collection.

Note the way folks are dressed. Don't see this much today. And, an ashtray always within arms reach. *(click on the picture for a larger view)*





Some of the older cars were quite classy in their interior furnishings. *(click on the picture for a larger view)*





Lastly, ever once in a while the subject of the old Atlanta Station comes up. I guess this is what it looked like.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 7, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> I collect old railroad related postcards when I can. I have come across some that are rather interesting.
> I saw these the other day looking at a collection.
> 
> Note the way folks are dressed. Don't see this much today. And, an ashtray always within arms reach. *(click on the picture for a larger view)*
> ...


Great postcards.Just one clarification. There were two old downtown ATL stations, that is the Union Station(the one shown). There was also a Terminal Station. The trains on the route of today's Crescent used the Terminal Station. They also stopped at the suburban station, the one used today by Amtrak.That suburban station was known in the timetables as "Peachtree Street Station" but was known to locals as Brookwood Station.

Without out at all pretending the be complete, a list of some of the trains at each station were as follows. At the Union Station (shown) would be the Dixie Flagler, Georgian,Dixie FLyer,the northerly route of the Southland and the Flamingo, the Georgia Railroad trains(one of which much later became a mixed train.

At the Terminal Station you would have the Crescent, Piedmont limited, Southernor,Peach Queen, Silver Comet, Nancy Hanks ,Man o War, the southerly branch of the Southland and the Flamingo, Royall Palm, Ponce de Leon, the Kansas City Florida Special. This just some basics.

What I meant by the northerly branch and southerly branch of the Southland and Flamingo is that those trains came from Detroit,Cincinnati Knoxville etc in at the Union Station. They were then switched over to the Terminal Station to board passngers for south Georgia and Florida points. They arrived at one station, left from the other, in otherwords. And did this in each direction.

The stations were very near each other. Anyone familiar with downtown Atlanta today with the gulch between the newspaper, the and the Omni, Philllps Arena, etc, reaching over to the Richard Russell building, the two stations were in that complex.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 7, 2008)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> At the Terminal Station you would have the Crescent, Piedmont limited, Southerner,Peach Queen, Silver Comet, Nancy Hanks ,Man o War, the southerly branch of the Southland and the Flamingo, Royall Palm, Ponce de Leon, the Kansas City Florida Special. This just some basics.


Bill - which railroad had *Man O War* as a train? That very famous race horse was born and bred just a few miles from where I live. There is a big state historical marker near his birth place.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 7, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > At the Terminal Station you would have the Crescent, Piedmont limited, Southerner,Peach Queen, Silver Comet, Nancy Hanks ,Man o War, the southerly branch of the Southland and the Flamingo, Royall Palm, Ponce de Leon, the Kansas City Florida Special. This just some basics.
> ...



That was historically called the Central of Georgia, the same line that ran the Nancy Hanks to Savannah, until Southern took over the CofG in later years.

The Man O'War went from Atlanta to Columbus. In its earliest years its one set of equipment made two round trips daily between ATL and Columbus.Later it became one round trip.

The original streamlined equipment was blue for the Nancy Hanks. The Man O'War had unpainted stainless steel (silver, that is) with a round end observation car. Quite a classy train for such a short trip.


----------

